# Cash allowance for 3 series, X5, and 5 series????



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> I repeat again: BMWs current strategy is trying to optimize their profits in the hope that they can get away with a smaller hit. In the internet age, most people do get to know about the different kind of incentives available. In this particular case the loyal BMW customers who order Priority 1 cars are being screwed. This is attack at the biggest strength which BMW has: Brand Loyalty. Penny wise, Pound foolish.


You think this is bad? I think it will get worse, and probably quickly. BMW could get into the same game that Chrysler, Ford and GM were a few years ago - rebates, incentives etc. galore. Not only will that keep people on the fence (they don't know if the next month will bring bigger incentives), it may end up destroying a lot of the resale and cachet that BMW has built up. Too much growth, too fast?

Internally, they have excess capacity (witnessed by layoffs of 6K employees), new models coming out (1er, X6, 7er) that will need profitable sales to pay off capital expenditure, and some aging models compared to the competition (3er, 5er). Externally, the USD has gone down a lot against the Euro, eroding profits and competitiveness, and we're into a recession. The Japanese competition is also a lot better (Infiniti, Lexus), and the Cadillac CTS (made with USDs) is a more serious car. I believe the Japanese monetary authority is more aggressive keeping pace with the USD than the anti-regulatory Europeans, so they won't be hurt as much as the Europeans - plus the RX Lexus is Nth American made.

In summary, BMW fanatics will keep buying, but the less fanatical may be more price sensitive and drive something else. BMW seems to be taking short term measures, but I doubt this measured approach will keep them strong in this environment if the downturn continues - or worsens.

The last meltdown was probably the dot-com bust, where a lot of people got burned, but they didn't lose their houses. The money in stocks was typically excess cash or retirement accounts. This time around, people are needing to choose between mortgage payments and other expenditures. I'm a BMW fanatic, but I'd choose keeping my house over my BMW.

People are even cutting back on lattes at Starbucks. Let's just hope that unemployment doesn't head north.


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

Gotta love this thread. We have a whole bunch of armchair quarterbacks critiquing BMW for the _idiotic_ idea of offering a lease/sale kick back on _in stock_ cars. Oh, its too complicated!! Oh, they are going to loose customers that get pissed off! Oh, they cost me money!!

Folks!! You are talking about cars that retail for more than most people make in a year!! You are also talking about a whole lot of CPA, MBAs and very successful managers at one of the preeminent luxury car manufacturers attempting to manage their business. For some reason I think they have a good idea of what they are doing, and will survive - pissed of customers or not! :bigpimp:

Oh, and thanks to our ever responsive vendors with their quick, and accurate, responses!! :thumbup:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

oghowie said:


> Here's my situation:
> 
> I have a 535i I did not order but was already in dealer stock car on hold for me until my lease expires next weekend. On Feb 6th, I told them I wanted the car even though it had extra options that I had not want. My CA has told me it will be held until I turn in my lease next weekend. Was it reported as a sale the day I told him to hold it for me (Feb 6th)?
> 
> ...


It depends if they put the car in priority 1 on Feb 6. You might want to ask them. I would suspect that they did, but I'm hopeful that maybe they left in stock status and just put a sign in it.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Another example of BMW trying too hard. They should have kept things simple, and just adjusted the amount of the incentive to account for the already Priorty 1 cars. Right now the buyers of Priority 1 cars are being screwed. And if the buyer walks it is the dealer who will get screwed. Bone-headed IMHO.
> 
> Adrian, you can go on and on about ordering the specific car and getting the right colors etc. as justification. But is it worth $2K? On a 24 month lease it adds up to $100/month. Would the same buyer spend $2K more to custom order the car ?
> 
> ...


Wow, who isn't trying hard in this economy? As any corporate company, who wouldn't be worried about their bottom line??? Life must be good for you.:thumbup: I've certainly seen better beginnings to years than this. It's sink or swim, bud. BMW's throwing out the life jackets and priority 1 orders aren't the ones in the water trying to get to the lifeboats.

How 'bout this? You worry about you and let us worry about our priority 1 orders. If P1 orders have a problem with the current offering, we'll deal with it. I understand how you might feel, but unless you have a car on order in priority 1 coming in this month or next or this June- don't you fret. This is February and I'm gonna help pass out the life jackets to any new prospective BMW shoppers out there looking for coupes, convertibles, 5er's and X5's under this program. Maybe they won't have the discriminating taste of a priority 1 order, but sometimes it pays to settle.

For those who have priority 1 orders- it's clear that you can not only afford to wait for your custom order, you can certainly justify that you're getting what you've negotiated for, earned, and sought after that's perfectly yours. If $100 is gonna break you, well, cancel your order and get that 4th choice in colors and options. It'll be the best savings of $50-$100 per month you'll ever get for a three year lease, while you look back in your driveway and gaze upon that coveted 4th choice you so dearly wanted.

BABMWF, you're thinking that priority 1 orders account for a significant percentage of the cars sold. Hmmm, if there were more P1 orders in the pipeline, BMW wouldn't have to be offering this to stimulate sales to begin with. Spare us, will you? Geez.... I mean, love ya, no hard feelings, but, man, let BMW do their thing and worry about their bottom line to sell more cars. It's not a charity.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Adrian:

You need to put on a different hat here.

You are viewing this with a very short term perspective. This is typical of sales organizations but unlike BMWs traditional long term thinking (and their _independent thinking_ campaign).

What I have been questioning is not BMW's plan to offer incentives and move the cars. It is the fine tuning they are doing to be so selective about who is eligible or not.

By your own admission the groups which are being excluded is a small percentage of the target. So the short term economic gain to BMW by excluding this group is rather small. However, these buyers are likely to be loyal BMW customers and there will be a hit on long term brand loyalty.

Let me elaborate:

*1. Priority 1: Bad Taste:* As you clearly stated, the number of Priority 1 cars is very small. So in the big scheme of things, the monetary gain to BMW by excluding these vehicles is rather small. However imagine a customer who has ordered a car and agreed with his CA that he will get the best financing terms available. He walks in to find that the dealer is advertising the same car at thousands less than what he agreed to. He asks his CA why he is not being offered the same deal and the CA tells him that his car was Priority 1 car and not eligible for the new promotions. Guess how he feels right now?

Typically a BMW center will sell an in stock car for a lower profit than an ordered car. So this customer is already paying some premium for ordering a car. Not a good feeling.

Shopping has a lot to do with getting a good deal and no one wants to be loyal loser who pays thousands more. And note that this has nothing to do with the wealth you have. If there is one thing common about the most successful businessmen in the US is that they never want to overpay in a business deal; it is the upcoming aspirational buyer who is more likely to overpay simply because the pleasure he is getting is a lot more than the serial buyer who treats BMW like another necessity of life.

*2. Priority 1: How about that one?:*

So after pondering after some time the customer says:

_You are telling me that I can go through your lot today and select another car with more options and pay less? When I ordered the car I chose the options which I found worth it but I always wondered what the active cruise or the premium sound felt like. Now is my time to try that for free _.

So the CA is in a predicament. Either he will have to arm-twist the customer to buy the car he/she ordered or take the hit on a priority 1 car without the rebates. So at the back office his SM will be yelling and fuming at the CA; the GM will be making calls to the head office to remove the Priority 1..

Would you rather be making calls to prospective customers about the great deals or banging heads with your SM on why you could not arm-twist the customer to buy the car he ordered?

*3. E66 OLP:* According to a CA, BMWFS told him that my situation (lease a 7er from non BMWFS and an X3 from BMWFS) is a once in a blue-moon and hence they really do not care about this group. Phillipe has made a post about a person who has bought 12 BMWs in the past and is currently leasing an M6 and an X5 is being excluded by BMWFS because of the exclusivity of their OLP program. Do you think the folks like me and Phillipe's customer are feeling great right now?

*In summary:* BMW seems to have done some statistical analysis about how many people they would exclude with the current restrictions and felt that this group is not going to be making a meaningful impact on the objective of the program to boost sales. What they have failed to consider is that the negative impact on this group because they have been excluded. BMW's strategy is trading off a very small short term gain versus the long term hit to brand loyalty. Since brand loyalty is the key to BMW's success, this is not a strategy I would have chosen.

And you keep on harping about my financial condition: When I moved to New York last year I switched industries and joined a powerful proprietary trading group in a major bulge bracket financial firm. Talk about timing but this was the group which ended up losing more money than the GDP of many nations in the sub-prime crisis. Everyone, all the way to the firm's co-president was let go. So right now I am making $400 a week in dole while I take a sabbatical and think about what next. However, I am confident that there are enough opportunities for me going forward that I will not change my spending plans significantly.

I have to fight a constant battle to remain in the BMW family (rear wheel cars in the snow, hard suspension) and BMWs current plans are not helping me build a case with Mrs. BABF. I will definitely shop around this time since there are going to be a lot of sweet deals available.



> How 'bout this? You worry about you and let us worry about our priority 1 orders.


You can continue to wear your blinders, and beat BMWs drums, but there is real damage being done.

chrischeung had to elevate his thinking to a different plane and invoke philosophical thoughts about how fortunate we all are to be even considering BMWs to digest the news about how his Priority 1 order is not eligible for rebates.

And there will be more...


----------



## beashonda (Feb 17, 2008)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Adrian:
> 
> You need to put on a different hat here.
> 
> ...


BayAreaBMWFan:

I've been reading both sides of the debate regarding the $2500 incentive considering my Priority 1 car arrived at the dealership on 2/15. Your last note really hit on something here.

I am Not happy I am losing out on the incentive and after a few emails to my CA, he understands my frustration and is looking to see if they have something similar in stock or what they could possibly do. I did want a specific color with specific options that no dealer had on the lot due to the tremendous sales from December. Am I annoyed, yes I am about this. Very similar to how I was annoyed when I bought the iPhone in July and the price dropped in September, except Apple ended up doing the right thing and Amex stepped up to the plate and made me whole. Hopefully, either the dealership will look to do something or BMWNA will rethink their logic. Would this keep me from buying another BMW, I doubt it. But it does make me think.......


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Im starting to get confused here. The 7 Series is not part of this special 2 week program. The 7 Series has it's own incentive for all buyers + the OLP for BMW FS customers. 

Besides, I strongly feel the 7 Series OLP will probably be expanded soon to include even the non BMW FS customers.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Im starting to get confused here. The 7 Series is not part of this special 2 week program. The 7 Series has it's own incentive for all buyers + the OLP for BMW FS customers. 

Besides, I strongly feel the 7 Series OLP will probably be expanded soon to include even the non BMW FS customers.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

As a little voice in support of the general CA view on things, I think the majority of not all the CAs would love for every car in the BMW line up to have a OLP and incentives available to all clients, ED, Priority 1 etc. It would just make the cars so much more saleable. In fact, this specific targeted approach from BMWNA actually creates more work and complication for them.

I guess some of their opinion is in support of BMWNA, but from the little I have seen of the auto industry, third hand, I think most CAs think that what is happening now is part and parcel of what auto manufacturers do to survive. Its just that BMW hasn't needed to resort to these measures - until now. $2.5K incentive on the hot 1 year old BMW X5 - that's nuts - we really much be in the crapper. If you look at Audi and MB - they've been running OLP and selective marketing campains for a while.

BABF - sorry about to hear about your personal predicament. Keep a positive attitude and a big picture view.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Adrian:
> 
> You need to put on a different hat here.
> 
> You are viewing this with a very short term perspective. This is typical of sales organizations but unlike BMWs traditional long term thinking (and their _independent thinking_ campaign).


My hat is a sales hat. I'll tip it to you for being the critic and for being the defender of priority 1 orders. Indeed, it's short term and this offer is short lived. These are challenging times requiring challenging solutions. I'm through trying to defend BMW's actions. I'm tired of debating and I'm waiting for my priority 1 clients (only two 5er's and that's it for my pipeline this month - slow month indeed) to pick up the phone and hear their rants for ordering the only two 5er's in existence- Silver/Black Leather 535i with *every* option specifically fold down rear seats and from the client who ordered a non sport 550i in Monaco Blue with *priority 1 blue leather*. Yeah, they'll be upset alright when I try to dangle the $2,500 carrot to pick something in stock now in order to give up all those options and blue leather. If I were them, I'd say pass and proceed to Go.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> What I have been questioning is not BMW's plan to offer incentives and move the cars. It is the fine tuning they are doing to be so selective about who is eligible or not.
> 
> By your own admission the groups which are being excluded is a small percentage of the target. So the short term economic gain to BMW by excluding this group is rather small. However, these buyers are likely to be loyal BMW customers and there will be a hit on long term brand loyalty.


We're talking two weeks to stimulate our sales economy of BMW's. This is fluid market. I hate this cliche of hindsight being 20/20, but it's true. Here's my take: What if that car that individual ordered was in stock at the time they ordered and they bit? Salty now? Bitter, ahh, maybe. Markets change. For months, you can't keep some cars in stock, then the next few months, it's ice cold and they're stacking up like cord wood. Do you suggest a fire sale?

It's not about exclusion. It's about inclusion to those on the sidelines.

IMO, of course. :AF330i:



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Let me elaborate:
> 
> *1. Priority 1: Bad Taste:* As you clearly stated, the number of Priority 1 cars is very small. So in the big scheme of things, the monetary gain to BMW by excluding these vehicles is rather small. However imagine a customer who has ordered a car and agreed with his CA that he will get the best financing terms available. He walks in to find that the dealer is advertising the same car at thousands less than what he agreed to. He asks his CA why he is not being offered the same deal and the CA tells him that his car was Priority 1 car and not eligible for the new promotions. Guess how he feels right now?


Who said anything about bad taste? Obviously, there aren't many P1 cars on the ground or incoming to justify sharing the incentive. Their agreements were conceived on the conditions at that time and naturally could be tweaked per any locks or improvements in BMW FS offerings. He reads the Fest and reads your posts and goes to his dealer to cancel his order and pick something in stock. Leave it up to him to determine whether it's worth giving up or cancelling something exclusive to his tastes and the availability of such a model unique to his tastes. Hmmm, get Jade gray leather or for $1,500 and _settle_? The order was placed with the intent and condition of an agreement. Does it give the dealer the right to _increase_ the price of the in stock vehicle? Prices vary. Deals vary. Conditions vary. It's a dynamic world.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Typically a BMW center will sell an in stock car for a lower profit than an ordered car. So this customer is already paying some premium for ordering a car. Not a good feeling..


That's an opinion and not always true. Every dealer and market is different. One dealer may have the car you want in stock and it's been on the lot 2 days, another may have it and it's been in stock for 90 days, but has less equipment. This is all so debatable and subjective.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Shopping has a lot to do with getting a good deal and no one wants to be loyal loser who pays thousands more. And note that this has nothing to do with the wealth you have. If there is one thing common about the most successful businessmen in the US is that they never want to overpay in a business deal; it is the upcoming aspirational buyer who is more likely to overpay simply because the pleasure he is getting is a lot more than the serial buyer who treats BMW like another necessity of life.


Amen. Just like the nice folks who took the plunge in real estate the past couple of years. Again, these are indeed challenging times and we're just trying to make them more appealing to anyone buying a BMW between today and 2/29.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> *2. Priority 1: How about that one?:*
> 
> So after pondering after some time the customer says:
> 
> _You are telling me that I can go through your lot today and select another car with more options and pay less? When I ordered the car I chose the options which I found worth it but I always wondered what the active cruise or the premium sound felt like. Now is my time to try that for free _.


Uhh, no. You can either take delivery of your beloved ordered car or if it's worth that $1,500 to get that 5th color choice active cruise control and premium sound, be my guest.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> So the CA is in a predicament. Either he will have to arm-twist the customer to buy the car he/she ordered or take the hit on a priority 1 car without the rebates. So at the back office his SM will be yelling and fuming at the CA; the GM will be making calls to the head office to remove the Priority 1..
> 
> Would you rather be making calls to prospective customers about the great deals or banging heads with your SM on why you could not arm-twist the customer to buy the car he ordered?


No predicament and no arm twisting. No hit either. No yelling and screaming. The client ordered what he wanted, no more and no less. Don't want the P1 car now? Oh, the rebate means more to you than getting your very own one of a kind car? Cool, no problem, let's take a walk and see what's on the lot. No removal of P1.. can't do that, it won't qualify.

No banging heads because it's not worth that fight. It doesn't have to go there in your hypothetical situation.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> *3. E66 OLP:* According to a CA, BMWFS told him that my situation (lease a 7er from non BMWFS and an X3 from BMWFS) is a once in a blue-moon and hence they really do not care about this group. Phillipe has made a post about a person who has bought 12 BMWs in the past and is currently leasing an M6 and an X5 is being excluded by BMWFS because of the exclusivity of their OLP program. Do you think the folks like me and Phillipe's customer are feeling great right now?


I don't know the circumstances as to why you chose to go with a different leasing company other than BMW FS. Not that they don't care- they target these programs for reasons way above my pay grade. You're obviously eligible for other OLP programs. I'm not in the position to debate this topic as I can't speak for BMW regarding the exclusivity of the 7 OLP program. It's unfortunate... and worse, it's truly beyond Phillipe's control and mine. I don't feel warm and fuzzy that you're troubled by this.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> *In summary:* BMW seems to have done some statistical analysis about how many people they would exclude with the current restrictions and felt that this group is not going to be making a meaningful impact on the objective of the program to boost sales. What they have failed to consider is that the negative impact on this group because they have been excluded. BMW's strategy is trading off a very small short term gain versus the long term hit to brand loyalty. Since brand loyalty is the key to BMW's success, this is not a strategy I would have chosen.


They did their homework alright. It's called risk. And in some cases, we'll have to put out some fires. Ultimately, the amount of clients gained and the potential referrals and repeats from this strategy were thought through and through. I'm just the squirrel trying to get a nut, BABMWF.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> And you keep on harping about my financial condition: When I moved to New York last year I switched industries and joined a powerful proprietary trading group in a major bulge bracket financial firm. Talk about timing but this was the group which ended up losing more money than the GDP of many nations in the sub-prime crisis. Everyone, all the way to the firm's co-president was let go. So right now I am making $400 a week in dole while I take a sabbatical and think about what next. However, I am confident that there are enough opportunities for me going forward that I will not change my spending plans significantly.
> 
> I have to fight a constant battle to remain in the BMW family (rear wheel cars in the snow, hard suspension) and BMWs current plans are not helping me build a case with Mrs. BABF. I will definitely shop around this time since there are going to be a lot of sweet deals available.


Not harping. It's not personal either. Love ya, bud. :thumbup: That's no secret. And I'm sorry if it's rubbed you the wrong way. It's just apparent that if someone is talking about getting a 7 and ranting about being excluded from OLP, it's easy and safe to assume that they're pretty well off and in a good financial position to afford a 7 and there's nothing wrong with frugality. I'm sorry to hear about your ordeal and pray that things work out. Everyone is affected by this sub-prime mess we're mired in. We're at one of the epicenters of those crisis. We'll get through it.



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> You can continue to wear your blinders, and beat BMWs drums, but there is real damage being done.


Until I see the damage first hand from the very small minority of P1 orders we have, I'll continue to have an open mind and see through the client's and BMW's lens. No beating drums here. Like I said earlier, I'm just passing out the life jackets. :thumbup:



BayAreaBMWFan said:


> chrischeung had to elevate his thinking to a different plane and invoke philosophical thoughts about how fortunate we all are to be even considering BMWs to digest the news about how his Priority 1 order is not eligible for rebates.
> 
> And there will be more...


True, indeed.

This is as far as I'm going to discuss this topic. I'm clocking out now.


----------



## RodneyORourke (Jun 1, 2005)

Adrian,

That post must have taken all day to compose.:rofl:

Sorry, had to say something.:dunno:


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

These incentives are pretty good but what are they going to do next month or the ones after that ? I'll tell you - bigger incentives. Like I wrote a while back ( and many ridiculed ) Tough times are coming in the car business. And, of course, many will reason "if they're doing these things now what will they do in the future ? I think I'll wait and see".


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

RodneyORourke said:


> Adrian,
> 
> That post must have taken all day to compose.:rofl:
> 
> Sorry, had to say something.:dunno:


Nahh, whenever I caught a break, I'd write here and there... be busy, then write more. Don't worry, he's worth every word I give.:thumbup:

You might not understand, but me and BABMWF go way back and I really care about him and empathize. He always brings up valid, noteworthy thoughts from a long-time, loyal BMW customer's perspective. I value his input and posting replies to his posts, while taxing sometimes, always leave me feeling like I learned something that day.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

mclaren said:


> These incentives are pretty good but what are they going to do next month or the ones after that ? I'll tell you - bigger incentives. Like I wrote a while back ( and many ridiculed ) Tough times are coming in the car business. And, of course, many will reason "if they're doing these things now what will they do in the future ? I think I'll wait and see".


Trust me, I remember your thread. I dared not open it because I didn't want to get blacked out. But you did indeed call it. Will you tell me where the Dow will be tomorrow and next week? Any stock picks you'd like to share with us, oh great one?  Lottery number suggestions will suffice as well.:bigpimp:

Actually, I think the stimulus offering is already working. There's been a siginificant uptick in activity, I admit.


----------



## BigPimp (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't know why you guys need to make everything so complicated.  BMW feels the pinch, wants to move cars off the lot. They offer incentives on selected available in stock models, take it or leave it, it's a sale. Just like a sale in any other retail whether its for suits or jeanes or for a car, it's always limited and always with restrictions. 

Priority 1 buyers are not driven by price as much because if they were, they would've done a dealer locate and settled for something closer to what they wanted. Special order always costs more in any business, it's not different in car business. If you can't swing it, dont go for it. 

Incentives are great way to encourage people who are on the fence to make the move.

This has not happened in years, jump on the chance if you can.


----------



## RodneyORourke (Jun 1, 2005)

BMW has never had stipulations this strict. Understand the purpose of this incentive. It is to get new business and move in stock units. That is what BMW is wanting and they found a way to do it. Quite creative.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

what is the long term history of BMW offering significant discounts on their bread and butter models (i.e. 3 series) so early in the model cycle?

Is this going to hurt resale?

It doesn't seem like sales are going to get any better any time soon for BMW, I am tired of luxury automakers thinking that their clients are "recession" proof...

BMW has enjoyed a lot of success lately, perhaps it is due for a down turn...

I, like everyone else, hopes the economy will improve soon....but if it doesn't, I wouldn't be shocked BMW continues aggressive incentives and their sales continue to slide for a while....tough times.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Adrian, 
I guess every market is different. Your P-1 customers seem to be out-liers. If you look at most of the cars in people's sigs here, they are not exactly as _special _in terms of options. And many of them are P-1 cars, especially for serial buyers. For serial buyers, it is not about the car being in stock but about ordering the car 2-3 months before the lease is up and getting exactly they what they want.

In the big pictures, the number of P-1 cars is so small that upsetting the customers is not worth it, IMHO.

And I disagree with you on BMW thinking this through. They seem to have been caught off-guard and taking rear-guard action. Let us review:

December was strong but January sucked. In Feb they did not adjust the lease rates to account for the lower interest rates. However in the middle of the month come up with OLPs and trunk money across the entire line; even 3ers.

This looks like a knee-jerk reaction to slow sales. If it was a planned move they would have gone with the traditional way of making the lease program more competitive. But coming with trunk money so early in the model year and even for newer models like the X5 seems to suggest an extraordinary amount of urgency.

mclaren: Typically incentives continue or get better towards the end of the model year. However, this is so early in the model year that traditional rules may no longer apply. This especially true for a global company like BMW and the current economic environment (low dollar, emerging markets etc...)


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> Trust me, I remember your thread. I dared not open it because I didn't want to get blacked out. But you did indeed call it. Will you tell me where the Dow will be tomorrow and next week? Any stock picks you'd like to share with us, oh great one?  Lottery number suggestions will suffice as well.:bigpimp:
> 
> Actually, I think the stimulus offering is already working. There's been a siginificant uptick in activity, I admit.


Adrian, there is one reason I'm not totally pessimistic - interest rates. When I bought my 1st BMW in 1980 they were 16% ! If they keep going lower it will be easier for BMW to give some very low MFs for leasing. Also, I could give you some stock tips or lottery numbers but they would be worthless. You see, I don't believe it is possible to predict the future ! My threads are just fun speculation designed to evoke discussion. What I do know is the sun doesn't shine on the same dogs ass everyday and everybody should keep that in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

Turns out the car that was being held for me wasn't eligible for the deal but my CA found a match that was available and had less unwanted options too than the previous car. Needless to say, I'll be very happy with my new 535i next weekend.

I assume I should go with a 24month lease to maximize the savings with the $2500 incentive?


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

oghowie said:


> Turns out the car that was being held for me wasn't eligible for the deal but my CA found a match that was available and had less unwanted options too than the previous car. Needless to say, I'll be very happy with my new 535i next weekend.
> 
> *I assume I should go with a 24month lease to maximize the savings with the $2500 incentive?*


Yup.:thumbup: Same as ED.

And your case illustrates the point I have been trying to make about BMW complicating the situation.


----------



## sohnamunda (Jan 14, 2008)

*Question for Adrian*

In one of your replies, you stated that an individual could cancel his/her order and buy a car in stock. If you cancel your order, what happens to your deposit? Thanks in advance


----------



## grimix (Jun 30, 2007)

I could be wrong, and it may vary from state to state, but I think here in California they aren't allowed to keep it. For that reason many dealers don't bother to ask for a deposit. 

If you are ordering something that isn't common, they may ask for one... and if you bail they hope you don't realize you can ask for it back.

But I really think they have no legal right to keep your deposit if you do not take delivery of the car. You might let them keep it because you feel bad or don't know any better...

Am I wrong on this?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

sohnamunda said:


> In one of your replies, you stated that an individual could cancel his/her order and buy a car in stock. If you cancel your order, what happens to your deposit? Thanks in advance


If you ordered a car with me, and said hey, I'll settle for that Crimson Red Coupe that's in stock in lieu of the Space Gray Coupe you ordered, I'd say cool, we'll just apply your deposit to the in stock car and you can take that one home.

Deposit policies vary. I can only answer for myself.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> If you ordered a car with me, and said hey, I'll settle for that Crimson Red Coupe that's in stock in lieu of the Space Gray Coupe you ordered, I'd say cool, we'll just apply your deposit to the in stock car and you can take that one home.
> 
> Deposit policies vary. I can only answer for myself.


My experience has been that as long as it isn't some crazy combination, deposits are generally refundable. However, my dealership made it crystal clear to me that my color combo, while not odd SG, Terra and Alum, would not qualify for a refund of my $500 deposit. Of course, policies vary but it is always best to get in writing.


----------



## rocco (Feb 19, 2008)

Is a car in transit to a dealership considered "in stock". If so, what would stop an owner from cancelling their order, going to another dealer, locating their old car in transit, and getting the 1500 incentive?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

rocco said:


> Is a car in transit to a dealership considered "in stock". If so, what would stop an owner from cancelling their order, going to another dealer, locating their old car in transit, and getting the 1500 incentive?


What is the $1500 incentive? If you mean the $2500 incentive, the plan won't work. Look at post 37 - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3018137&postcount=37


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

rocco said:


> Is a car in transit to a dealership considered "in stock". If so, what would stop an owner from cancelling their order, going to another dealer, locating their old car in transit, and getting the 1500 incentive?


The incentive is only applicable to cars that were on the ground in stock and _not in priority 1_ on or prior to 2/15. Cars in transit do not qualify.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

I talked with a dealer today...the discounts apply to cars on the ground--anywhere. The sales guy did mention that it depended on the dealer if they would release the car.

Hmmm.....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

schnell525 said:


> I talked with a dealer today...the discounts apply to cars on the ground--anywhere. The sales guy did mention that it depended on the dealer if they would release the car.
> 
> Hmmm.....


And if you're in PA and the car's in FL, who pays the transportation expense?  That's the only other down side caveat.

Of course, that is unless you're willing to fly and drive and take the business elsewhere. :angel:


----------



## Tanman (Feb 19, 2008)

*I know it's tough but....*

I appreciate all the information and time people put into this forum. This is a great resource for a potential new owner like me. I am hearing a lot of things like, this probably won't happen again soon with the $2,500 rebate, and you better jump on it, so I think I will.

I have only one problem and trust me when I say I understand the pressure all the dealers are under, but is that any excuse for a dealer to be rude and act like a jerk when I try to sweeten the deal more for myself? I was actually told that "you don't make the deal here, I do", by the sales guys boss. I am not sure but that seems like bad business to me??:dunno:

I really feel bad for my salesman as his boss jumped into my stuff today and really has almost soured me enough to not make the deal. However, I think the deal is too good to pass up. I just wish I had an option other than driving 2 hours to the next closest dealership. I guess I am just going to gauge how he reacts tomorrow and maybe plan a road trip.

Anyway, enough rambling, thanks to one an all who post hear, it has probably pushed me over the edge. That and the $2,500!!


----------



## rocco (Feb 19, 2008)

adrian's bmw said:


> The incentive is only applicable to cars that were on the ground in stock and _not in priority 1_ on or prior to 2/15. Cars in transit do not qualify.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Tanman said:


> I appreciate all the information and time people put into this forum. This is a great resource for a potential new owner like me. I am hearing a lot of things like, this probably won't happen again soon with the $2,500 rebate, and you better jump on it, so I think I will.
> 
> I have only one problem and trust me when I say I understand the pressure all the dealers are under, but is that any excuse for a dealer to be rude and act like a jerk when I try to sweeten the deal more for myself? I was actually told that "you don't make the deal here, I do", by the sales guys boss. I am not sure but that seems like bad business to me??:dunno:
> 
> ...


The deal you outlined in your other thread was $1,100 over invoice, no MF markup, no LAF markup, $240 doc fee, and $2,500 marketing support. Assuming this is the deal, I understand them getting frustrated with you. This is a fabulous deal as I said before and you could drive 2 hours or 2 days and not beat it. You need to understand that.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

True Adrian,

The guy that I spoke with said I'd be on the hook for 3/400 bucks but told me the location. This was an out of town dealer to begin with. Ha, if I want the car, I'll do business with the dealer that has the car, and save the transportation. Either way, it's an out of town purchase.

Only problem...the dealers in my area are terratorial. Buy from someone else, you'll get service at the the end of the line. Buy from them, and you're up front and get loaners.

But...at the same time, if someone has the car I want, then I'll work something long distance. Cars with comfort seats are hard to come by.


----------



## Tanman (Feb 19, 2008)

I do, and I bought the car. Thanks for the response, I have never shopped for a BMW so I did not realize how good the deal was.

Still no excuse for not being professional and basically dressing me down in the middle of the dealership, in front of my wife and my salesman. Despite that, I am going to be the bigger man and just buy the car.

Thanks again for your feedback, without that I'd still be driving my old car!!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

schnell525 said:


> True Adrian,
> 
> The guy that I spoke with said I'd be on the hook for 3/400 bucks but told me the location. This was an out of town dealer to begin with. Ha, if I want the car, I'll do business with the dealer that has the car, and save the transportation. Either way, it's an out of town purchase.
> 
> ...


Well, think of it another way- you're going to be driving this car _everyday_ whereas, in all likelyhood, you're going to be getting the car serviced, let's for say for argument's sake, at most twice a year. Is sacrificing your comfort and budget really worth the service loaner for what- two to four days of service and worse case scenario, you have a serious warranty issue and it's a week or two being in a rental? Sorry, I'd take the car that works best for 51 weeks out of the year and roll my service loaner dice on a few days of service every year.

Most if not all service departments work by appointment, so if you call in advance when you get to your anniversary date or within 500 miles of service, you have plenty of time to make plans for alternate transportation.

The other thing to consider is what if the center that has the car isn't as aggressive on the price and it washes out the transportation expense? Nevertheless, the incentive more than takes care of that, so I'd jump at every opportunity before 2/29.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Tanman said:


> I do, and I bought the car. Thanks for the response, I have never shopped for a BMW so I did not realize how good the deal was.
> 
> Still no excuse for not being professional and basically dressing me down in the middle of the dealership, in front of my wife and my salesman. Despite that, I am going to be the bigger man and just buy the car.
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback, without that I'd still be driving my old car!!


I'm not defending the way they behaved nor am I condoning it, but sometimes when times are tough and BMW's doing something extra special, it's natural to be defensive, and maybe even offended, that a client doesn't recognize or even appreciate the offer that's been presented. So they let you walk. I say good for them, with the sudden interest and momentum this incentive is bringing, I think they can now afford to take their chances on another client willing to pay more or seize the opportunity that now exists. You're indecision may have cost you $2,500 cap reduction you wouldn't have had prior to 2/15 and beyond 2/29. IMO, foolish to walk on a deal like that. I wouldn't be surprised if they change their mind and say we thought about it and that deal didn't make sense- what were we thinking??


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> So they let you walk. I say good for them, with the sudden interest and momentum this incentive is bringing, I think they can now afford to take their chances on another client willing to pay more or seize the opportunity that now exists. You're indecision may have cost you $2,500 cap reduction you wouldn't have had prior to 2/15 and beyond 2/29. IMO, foolish to walk on a deal like that. I wouldn't be surprised if they change their mind and say we thought about it and that deal didn't make sense- what were we thinking??


I assume that BMWFS pays for the whole $2,500 and it is in the best interest of the dealership to let their customers know about the deal?

I just don't want to walk in Sat and have my CA say that the deal he had promised me before was before the $2,500 incentive and he has to change the deal now so he can actually make money.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

>>


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

oghowie said:


> I assume that BMWFS pays for the whole $2,500 and it is in the best interest of the dealership to let their customers know about the deal?
> 
> I just don't want to walk in Sat and have my CA say that the deal he had promised me before was before the $2,500 incentive and he has to change the deal now so he can actually make money.


It's not like the BMW center can simply pocket the money and run. It's clearly noted on the lease agreement as cap cost reduction. And depending on your state, you'll have to pay sales tax on it. The price of the car doesn't change and you're negotiated agreement stays the same. It's just the payment goes down from the extra cap reduction.

It's very much in the best interest to let the customer know. If a client is on the fence, this will nudge them over. Trust me, I've seen it in action and it's working.

Heck, if someone walked into my showroom and said, I want to pick a car you have in stock and lease it, and oh, by the way, I know about the $2,500, let's get down to brass tax... I'd probably hug them and thank them for making my job so much easier.


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> You have a point, _but_ it's not spin, it's the reality of market conditions _right now for cars in stock that have been in stock and not moving._ Of course it's not personal, it's financial.
> 
> Indeed, any P1 client that becomes aware of this contribution will have somewhat of a bitter taste.
> 
> Fight for something like what- more discount? Renegotiate the deal?  So what if the opposite of our economic conditions existed? The plant has a sport package limitation, so no sport package models for the next two months. Does the center then have the right to sell the P1 car from underneath the client that negotiated a deal when there's someone else willing to pay more for that same car? I think most dealers have some empathy in the situation and will probably throw in some goodies maybe, but it does not justify asking for more discount especially if you're already sitting on a thin deal to begin with. IMO, of course.


first...some CA's try to spin everything..you are not one of them...that's great..

but on the opposite end you have CA's that will look you in the eye and tell you they know nothing about trunk money...like they did when I shopped for a Z4M in november and they denied that any market money was on the board...what a joke!

second...Fight for an across the board discount...IMHO BMW would have been smarter to have lower discounts, say $1000/2000 ACROSS the board...make every buyer feel good..

third...your talking about a specific case vs a corporate descision....if tomorrow BMW raised every car $1000...even those on a boat ...people would groan about it...but no one could claim they were singled out....


----------



## beashonda (Feb 17, 2008)

adrian's bmw said:


> Precisely. And you know what they found- there weren't many and perhaps worse, there weren't enough!


Yes, my dealer tried to find me a program car, but no one was willing to trade. They are giving me the $2500 on my ordered Priority 1 car that they dealer first called me about being available for pickup on 2/15. Needless to say, I am very happy as this reduces my lease payment to under $600 for a nicely equipped 528xi.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

beashonda said:


> Yes, my dealer tried to find me a program car, but no one was willing to trade. They are giving me the $2500 on my ordered Priority 1 car that they dealer first called me about being available for pickup on 2/15. Needless to say, I am very happy as this reduces my lease payment to under $600 for a nicely equipped 528xi.


I don't know how they will get their money. If your vehicle was indeed a P1 car then that car will not qualify. We were to submit all the sold program units to BMW for one lum sum funding end of the month.

So something is jiving here. Either way...I hope you get your discount. Let the center deal with it at the end of the month.


----------



## beashonda (Feb 17, 2008)

JW_BMW said:


> I don't know how they will get their money. If your vehicle was indeed a P1 car then that car will not qualify. We were to submit all the sold program units to BMW for one lum sum funding end of the month.
> 
> So something is jiving here. Either way...I hope you get your discount. Let the center deal with it at the end of the month.


Drove the car home today and the $2500 rebate is showing on the contract. My payment went down and I am a happy client. I'm very very happy.


----------



## toothdoc (Feb 18, 2006)

I was just told by the dealership that the rebate does not include the X5 only the 3 and 5 series cars on the lot. I am in the South. Is this rebate available everywhere or just not in certain markets? Thanks.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

toothdoc said:


> I was just told by the dealership that the rebate does not include the X5 only the 3 and 5 series cars on the lot. I am in the South. Is this rebate available everywhere or just not in certain markets? Thanks.


It's not a regional promotion, it's a national program.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

toothdoc said:


> I was just told by the dealership that the rebate does not include the X5 only the 3 and 5 series cars on the lot. I am in the South. Is this rebate available everywhere or just not in certain markets? Thanks.


That dealer just cost themselves an X5 sale then. :tsk: It includes X5's.


----------



## toothdoc (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. He was sure that we all must have misread the bulletin on the X5 being included. I love this board!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

toothdoc said:


> Thanks guys. He was sure that we all must have misread the bulletin on the X5 being included. I love this board!


Well, if you're lookin to get an X5 with this $2,500 cap reduc donation, you better act pronto. You got til 2/29.

Good luck!


----------



## iDrive335 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Conflicted*

My Priority 1 335i is arriving at port tomorrow, and my dealer tells me I should be able to pick it up by the end of the month. Should I wait to sign my lease and pick up until March, in the hope that better terms may be available? Also, knowing that the cash allowance does not technically apply to my Priority 1 order, is there a realistic chance I can convince my dealer to come down on the price instead? There is certainly room for him to come down, but I'm just not sure what my leverage is. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

iDrive335 said:


> My Priority 1 335i is arriving at port tomorrow, and my dealer tells me I should be able to pick it up by the end of the month. Should I wait to sign my lease and pick up until March, in the hope that better terms may be available? Also, knowing that the cash allowance does not technically apply to my Priority 1 order, is there a realistic chance I can convince my dealer to come down on the price instead? There is certainly room for him to come down, but I'm just not sure what my leverage is. Thanks in advance for the advice.


Did you order a sedan or coupe?

If it's a sedan there is no lease/finance cash incentive.

Just tell them you want to wait to see what happens in March. It's not asking for too much.


----------



## iDrive335 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks. I ordered the coupe, and I did so mainly because I did not want nav (not that I definitely did not want it; I just didn't feel like paying almost 2k for it). Otherwise, there were cars on the lot when I ordered that had the other features I wanted and ordered (Cold Weather, Sport, and Premium Packages + automatic transmission). Of course, if I had walked in this week instead of January, I could have gotten the same car with nav for roughly the same price because of the incentive--and not had to wait 6 weeks for the car. The price I negotiated for my car was only $600 below MSRP (I didn't know about Bimmerfest until recently!), so there's a lot of room there for my dealer to move.

I just don't know what my options are at this point. Is there a realistic chance my dealer will go down on the price? I haven't signed my lease papers yet, so perhaps there's an opportunity left to dicker over the numbers? Should I cancel my order and try to get a car off the lot? :dunno:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

iDrive335 said:


> Should I cancel my order and try to get a car off the lot? :dunno:


That's a personal decision. What else do you need to know to make it?

If your 50/50, choose either and be happy.


----------



## toothdoc (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone have the bulletin from BMW that shows the X5 is indeed on the list?
Thank you.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

toothdoc said:


> Does anyone have the bulletin from BMW that shows the X5 is indeed on the list?
> Thank you.


Just trust me, man. It affects 5's and X5's and it's valid through 2/29. If your dealer is that ignorant, you need to fire them and hire another dealer.


----------



## toothdoc (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the input and help.. PHolden is the man! He was able to get me a copy of the bulletin.


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

Due to the increased sales from this promotion my dealer ended up raising the price of the car when I arrived to $1550 over invoice instead of $1100. I still went along with the deal since the $2500 saved me $100 a month in payments and they had also held 2 535s for me at the beginning of the month which made these cars ineligible for the deal and therefore harder to seel? :dunno:

Not sure if I'll be shopping at Crevier BMW in the future, but I do love my new 535i.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

oghowie said:


> Due to the increased sales from this promotion my dealer ended up raising the price of the car when I arrived to $1550 over invoice instead of $1100.


Did you have a deal in writing? Something like $x over invoice, with all incentives going to the client? Its probably too late, but it may be something to raise with the SM or GM. Believe it or not, some of those folks care about customer satisfaction.

Enjoy the car!


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

This incentive has made a cage fight between dealers on the 535xi....my deal might not take off. On dealer wouldn't let a car go...it had side airbags. No one buys side airbags, and I wanted it. 

I hope it still does. Waiting to hear from my guy about getting a car in. 

Ugh.


----------



## sderose (May 8, 2007)

*Thanks to the 'fest!*

Thanks to the fest for this great information. Picked up my 528i today and saved a TON of money. What a great site. Thanks to all.....


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

schnell525 said:


> This incentive has made a cage fight between dealers on the 535xi....my deal might not take off. On dealer wouldn't let a car go...it had side airbags. No one buys side airbags, and I wanted it.
> 
> I hope it still does. Waiting to hear from my guy about getting a car in.
> 
> Ugh.


Yeah, my dealership went from hurting for a sale to raising the price because of the higher demand. I still came out ahead because of the $2500 so it's no big deal to me.


----------



## beashonda (Feb 17, 2008)

schnell525 said:


> This incentive has made a cage fight between dealers on the 535xi....my deal might not take off. On dealer wouldn't let a car go...it had side airbags. No one buys side airbags, and I wanted it.
> 
> I hope it still does. Waiting to hear from my guy about getting a car in.
> 
> Ugh.


good luck to get this resolved by Friday. I was going to try and get a 535xi instead of the 528 xi due to incentive, but other dealers wouldn't let the car I wanted go. the lease for the 535xi was going to be a sweet one. I kept the 528xi and am still happy.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm going in tonight to ink my deal. I hope things turn out.

The incentive helps me out bigtime, and helps my dealer with a sale. Crossing fingers.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

schnell525 said:


> I'm going in tonight to ink my deal. I hope things turn out.
> 
> The incentive helps me out bigtime, and helps my dealer with a sale. Crossing fingers.


Good for you. Thanks for helping the economy and for serving your country. :thumbup:


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

Deal inked. I should take delivery on saturday. If all goes well, I give a good shout out for the parties involved.

And Adrian and the forum, thanks for your help and posts!

Cheers
-will be much schnell(er) with 300hp!


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

*What to do? Thoughts? Opinions?*

Ok, here is where I am...

In shopping for am X5 4.8, I have been presented with two options. Of course, I am trying to make a decision this month.

1) The dealer has a new 2007 X5 4.8 very well equipped. MSRP $73,370. Dealer of course wants to move it and the few remaining '07s. Offered it to me for $9,600 off, so $63,770. Yes, I know its an '07, but it loaded very well. I don't really care about the power lift gate or rear camera thats only available on the '08s. I get a new car ever 2-3 years, so this seems to be a decent amount off. *** I assume the $2500 rebate does not apply to this '07 (priority 3 car???)

on the flip side...

2) a 2008, again, nicely equipped. MSRP $72,620. Lease offer of: 36 mo 10k/yr $999/mo with $5,000 cash (includes taxes etc). I dont know what price is being used to determine this. I am told by my dealer this car has been a demo (priority 2 - center own use) and is also not able to reap the $2,500 incentive.

Both cars are fine and acceptable. I just am not sure which makes better since. This is not my best area. Can someone help? Insight? Does the incentive apply to the 07?

Thank you. Trying to decide quickly.


----------



## christianfahey (Apr 13, 2006)

Does anyone now if BMWFS has adjusted their rates, for purchases? That's how the bigger car companies move stock .. not that I want BMW to emulate GM, Ford, or Toyota too much!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

brandonw said:


> Ok, here is where I am...
> 
> In shopping for am X5 4.8, I have been presented with two options. Of course, I am trying to make a decision this month.
> 
> ...


I think I found your answer on this X5 4.8i we have in stock without having to come up with all that cap reduction on option 2:

Of course, you have until 2/29 to help your country, help yourself, and help this X5 get the freedom it deserves on your driveway and America's roads.:bigpimp:



adrian's bmw said:


> *I am proud to announce BMW of South Atlanta's very own economic stimulus package that will bring forth tremendous savings for prospective, new BMW owners across the country.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


----------



## chairman (Feb 27, 2008)

*I am new to this forum, so I'll try not to state the obvious*

I am in the market for a car. I currently have a 2005 Audi S4, I have looked at Audi and actually ordered an S5. But the money factors and residuals are making the cars off the charts in terms of monthly cost. For the record, I am a lease customer for business reasons.

My current car was full of incentives and had good residuals. This year, the identical replacement car is unaffordable (I have to set limits).

So I went to Infiniti and looked at the G35. It is a nice car, but it lacks something I cannot put my finger on. So I went to BMW. The 335xi is a great little car and with the options that I want has a reasonable lease rate.

So why am I posting here? Because many of the car manufacturers are hurting, the dollar is terrible, the price for everything is going off the charts. BMW and other car makers must move their inventory so they offer incentives. These programs may not fit every buyer, espically the enthusiasts on this and other boards. But these incentives make sense, they get people into their cars sooner rather than later. If the dealer that I am talking to has the exact car available, or can DX it, and the financial terms make sense, I will be extremely happy with my new BMW.

We'll see.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

hey chairman!

another AWer going BMW...

i have a 535xi coming in saturday. i traded my 5, and keeping the Avant.

cheers!
schnell


----------



## 8000RPM (Jan 29, 2008)

What are the odds that BMW continues or even increases the incentives next month in order to move unsold E60 inventory which seems to be piling up at least at my local dealer?


----------



## DoubleL (Feb 20, 2006)

According to viva.betting.bmw.net it is 3:1. 

If you place your bet with 7 MSD's it's 4:1.


----------



## snowbunni (Dec 19, 2007)

8000RPM said:


> What are the odds that BMW continues or even increases the incentives next month in order to move unsold E60 inventory which seems to be piling up at least at my local dealer?


5-ers piling up? That's not what I'm hearing from family and friends shopping for the 5-series to take advantage of the cash incentive before Feb 29th. Other board members and sponsors are saying that in-stock incentive cars are generally low, too.

I'm not sure about an incentive to move unsold cars in March, but I'd imagine some sort of lease or finance rate drop to stimulate overall BMW sales.


----------



## ddlv (Mar 1, 2008)

Any word on if the $2,500 will continue into March?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

ddlv said:


> Any word on if the $2,500 will continue into March?


Absolutely not. The window is shut on that deal as of today. Sorry.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

snowbunni said:


> 5-ers piling up? That's not what I'm hearing from family and friends shopping for the 5-series to take advantage of the cash incentive before Feb 29th. Other board members and sponsors are saying that in-stock incentive cars are generally low, too.
> 
> I'm not sure about an incentive to move unsold cars in March, but I'd imagine some sort of lease or finance rate drop to stimulate overall BMW sales.


Our inventories for 5er's were crushed. We ran out of in stock inventoried <2/15 535i's and 528i's!! :yikes: Thanks BMW and thank you all.


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

Based on what my sales guy and I had to do to find the car I wanted....I'd say that inventories are being cleared out, and I doubt we'll see an incentive like this for quite a while. I don't think we'll see great lease rates. I got a pretty good rate with OLP.

Total, I spent about 5 hours with my CA sitting at his desk doing searches, and sitting while he called dealers. I can't believe this one lady that sat on a car on wednesday...it had rear side airbags, and she wouldn't trade. I wanted the car (and rear side airbags are like albatrosses). Oh well. The dealer that I got my car from finally released the car on tuesday. It came in thurs. night.

Looking at BMW's inventories of what's available--there isn't a lot. There are a few cars with tons of options on them, or odd option selections, but the bread and butter selections are few and far between.

Even 528s are hard to come by.

I was lucky to find the one I did. I pick it up tomorrow. I hope all goes well with delivery.

I found a car that was delivered on 1/14 so it's not an aged vehicle that had test drive miles on it.

I didn't think I'd get another break to get out of my current lease again. There as too much gamble with the slide in used values to take.


----------



## 8000RPM (Jan 29, 2008)

I visited a local dealer 2 days ago and they had at least 40 E60s still sitting on their lots.


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

8000RPM said:


> I visited a local dealer 2 days ago and they had at least 40 E60s still sitting on their lots.


Agreed. My coworkers whom all can afford premium cars are sitting it out until the summer. I believe the deals will only get better. Although, financing may become a better deal than leasing due to corporate bond fiascos.:dunno:


----------



## DoubleL (Feb 20, 2006)

My car (335 xi) landed in the US last week on the Faust vessel, should get to the dealer this week. My current lease (330 xi) runs out March 31, you better believe I'm waiting it out. If the market has more days like Friday and gas prices keep sky-rocketing  those Toyota Prius are looking better and better. :bawling:

I won't be the only one needing incentives to keep a BMW in the garage. :yikes:


----------



## 8000RPM (Jan 29, 2008)

schnell525 said:


> I doubt we'll see an incentive like this for quite a while.


This assumes BMW sale rates go back to the norm starting in March as opposed to what they saw during Jan (27% sales drop) and Feb (needed assistance of incentives to move unsold inventory).

Given the state of the economy, which I don't think has hit bottom yet, I am not sure if that's a safe assumption.


----------



## 8000RPM (Jan 29, 2008)

"Automakers Suffer February Double Whammy"

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080303/auto_sales.html

"Automakers responded to the weakness in February by increasing incentive spending, a trend that's expected to continue through the summer, according to Jesse Toprak, chief industry analyst for the auto information site Edmunds.com. The average incentive per vehicle was $2,435 in February, up 8 percent from the year before. Toprak said European automakers were particularly aggressive with incentives, helped by the strength of the euro."


----------

